# Sample estimate form



## dzcowboy

Myself being new to the snow removal business and having my summer crews and trucks equipped with blades,not having a real,working contract going into the season is a concern,I would greatly appreciate if anyone could email a copy of their own to use as a template.

Thank you for your time,
[email protected]


----------



## Added Touch

*Please copy me if you wouldn't mind*

Welcome Dzcowboy,

I as well am new to the industry and pulling out what few hairs I have left trying to put something together that would work. If you have something please email to me as well at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## grandview

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36979


----------



## dzcowboy

*Thank you*

I appreciate you sending me to the link for the contract,myself also concerned with the legallity of snow clearing,(back of contact).Knowing what i use on my roofing contracts,it is quite detailed as far as weather,damage,cost overatures,liability and such.Any other info on regards to these topics would be helpful.

Thanks again,DZ tymusic


----------



## brianslawncare

*estimate sheet/ bid sheet*

im new into plowing.i have a lawn care business in pa.and my customers asked if i would plow. so after 13yrs i started last year.i would like to expand to some commercial work and dont know what to charge.im also looking for a bid sheet. can anyone email me one? thank you [email protected]


----------



## cobra333

help here guys with a sample lawn and snow plow estimate ...

[email protected]


----------



## Rock Face

*Snow Plow Estimate tamplate*

I appreciate if anyone could email a copy of sample snow plow estimate to use as a template , thank you [email protected]


----------



## thelettuceman

scroll 1/2 way down the page

http://lawnchat.com/lawn-care-estimation-calculator


----------



## Defcon 5

Might I suggest to some of you guys out there.......Educate yourself on this industry...Think about looking into joining SIMA or the ASCA...The price of these association are a bit pricey but for all you newcomers it will more than pay for itself in the knowledge you gain in the first year...They have all the forms and contracts you will be looking for.....

Also....I'm not endorsing John Allin.....He has a book out...Managing Snow and Ice that is full of useful information for someone that is entering this industry....Just some food for thought for some of you out there....

Education is key.....Flying by the seat of your pants will only set you up to fail......


----------

